# 25 kittens and 6 cats have gone to rainbow bridge.



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

In our local RSPCA woodside centre 25 little Kittens and 6 cats have sadly died through a feline parvovirus.

So sad that they never got the chance to go to a loving home, where they could have played in the garden and smell the grass and could sit by the window and lay by the fire in the winter.
All of the things they wished for.

I really do hope that there is a Rainbow Bridge for them, so they can have fun and enjoy themselves with our lost ones too.

R.I.P Little ones xxxxxxxxxx God Bless.


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

that is so so sad the poor little ones may they all rip


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

How sad  RIP little ones. May the angels give you the love you missed out on here


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Poor little things. RIP little kittens and cats.
It is so sad that they never had the loving home and life that they could have had.


----------



## Pixel (May 13, 2011)

So sad  RIP little ones


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Truly devastating.

Sleep well you beautiful furry little souls 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:cryin:


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

this is so upsetting!
rest in piece darlings! xxxx


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

So sad to read this,knowing that they will never have a future in a loving home
but at least they had all the care you could give them 
R.I.P little ones
Maureen


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

More darling angels xxx


----------



## highland (Jun 1, 2011)

welshjet said:


> More darling angels xxx


Very true.


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

How tragic. Sleep well angels run free over the bridge.

Em, Moriarty and Tabitha 

A kiss for each of you 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

awwww this is terrible  they'll be playing in the garden and smelling the grass at rainbow bridge though


----------

